# Farm Pro 2430 Steering...................... or lack of



## Kenneth Jaws (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello 


I have a 2004 Farmpro 2430 , they steering wheel sometimes spins freely or i can pull the wheel and shaft all the way out. I can push it down and kind of feel around for a lock into place. I finally decided this is the year iam gonna fix it. Is the a Cir clip or something that holds it lokcked in ? from down to locked in seems like on ly 1/4' lower at most. picture is how far out I can pull it 

Any thoughts how to repair ?
Thanks Ken


----------

